# Where did World Pharma go?



## ninefivedelta (Apr 17, 2017)

I was looking to order something from them so I came here to check them out in the sponsors section, but it seems their subforum is gone now. It was definitely still on here 1.5-2 weeks ago and I can't find anything about why they've been removed. If it was for them pulling shady shit or fucking up it'd be good to know. Or are they still legit and safe to order from?  

Thanks


----------



## ROID (Apr 17, 2017)

Legit


----------

